# From Reserves(NCM) to Regular Force(Officer)



## bms (16 Aug 2007)

I am currently a member of the RCAC, and I am National Star Certified. I am 16 years of age, and I am joining the local Militia unit this coming fall(C Company of The 2nd Battalion of the Royal Newfoundland Regiment). I plan to stay with the Reserves for my next 2 years of High School.

 Now comes the question. Can I go from being Reserve NCM to Regular Force ROTP(RMC) without any issues? 

 I mean, by the time of my graduation, I will most likely have the BMQ and the SQ(Reserves) completed. Will I have to re-do the BMQ training, or just the SQ training?

 I was also wondering if my 5 years of cadets will stand for anything upon entering the Reserves, and if my Reserves training will stand for anything upon entering the Regular Force?

 Thank you for any information regarding this.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 Aug 2007)

ok big can of worms here, short answer yes you can become a reg force officer from being a reserve ncm, it has happened. There are a few programs, all involve a component transfer. The most likely route is either ROTP(I'm shaky on this one maybe someone in recruiting can help out with the ROTP part) or CEOTP which involves a component transfer. As for retaining qualifications between regular and reserves, it is all trade dependant. BMQ/SQ will not grant bypass for anything on the officer side of the house, you will need to do BMOQ (IAP and BOTP) unless you are PLQ Mod 6 Qual in which case you will still have to do the latter portion, given your timeline this is unlikely. Your best bet would be to talk to a recruiter.

Cheers


----------



## NCS_Eng (16 Aug 2007)

bms said:
			
		

> Now comes the question. Can I go from being Reserve NCM to Regular Force ROTP(RMC) without any issues?



I did exactly this. I went from a reserve NCI-OP (OS) to a MARE NCdt. It was all organized through my local recruiting centre, and I managed to leverage my (albeit very limited) reserve experience to help in my application to RMC. At that Junior level, none of your reserve training will directly carry over, so you will have to do all the same courses as someone with no military time. However you will have a leg up over your direct-from-civy street in general military experience.

Its been so long that I can't really give you any specific pointers, and the policies have certainly changed since I entered the forces. I recall that I didn't really coordinate anything through my reserve unit, preferring to deal directly with the recruiting centre. Furthermore it wasn't so much a transfer, as it was a situation where on one day my employment in the reserves was terminated (had to give back all my kit) and the next I was hired as an ROTP candidate heading to BOTC. As always talk to your recruiter and find out your options.


----------



## geo (16 Aug 2007)

I could tell ya to search the forum, the answers are already there.....but here goes

- yes, you can get there Res NCM to Reg Offr

- cadet service will see you start getting paid Pte (trained) 6 months ahead of everyone else.... that's it.

You have to be trade qualified before having any hopes of being exempted for any parts of your reserve training.
If you are BMQ & SQ qualified, you'll just know a little bit more than everyone else on your course when you start your basic officer training.


----------



## Rick Ruter (16 Aug 2007)




----------



## bms (16 Aug 2007)

Perfect. I didn't expect to have anything special with switching, I was just curious.

 I was also wondering if you are offered, while getting recruited for the Regular Force, to become an officer(AKA: ROTP)? And, if you choose what type of job you are best suited for(Artillery Officer, for example) right then and there, or if the specialized training selection is at a later date.


----------



## JesseWZ (16 Aug 2007)

Upon applying you pick a few trades that interest you and if they accept you it will usually be to one of those trades. However specialized trades training does not take place until after your Phase 1 (IAP and BOTP)


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 Aug 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Upon applying you pick a few trades that interest you and if they accept you it will usually be to one of those trades. However specialized trades training does not take place until after your Phase 1 (IAP and BOTP)



Sort of, you apply for up to 3 trades, the offer you one of them and you take it, that is your trade, period. The trades training comes after Phase 1 (IAP/BOTP/SLT) and common trg (PH II/CAP) then off to your trade trg. you can reclassify prior to attending phase III trg, if you dont its pretty much too late.


----------



## bms (17 Aug 2007)

So, I could apply for:

1. Artillery(Officer)
2. Armour(Officer)
3. Engineer(Officer)

 And if accepted for either, have the chance to go through the ROTP? Or am I far out?


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Aug 2007)

Bingo, and if accepted you start your training with Phase 1, (All trades/elements, IAP/BOTP) Then Phase 2 (Common Army Phase or CAP) And then onto Phase 3 and 4 (if there are 4) for whatever trade you have been chosen for. ROTP is the whole progam.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Aug 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Bingo, and if accepted you start your training with Phase 1, (All trades/elements, IAP/BOTP) Then Phase 2 (Common Army Phase or CAP) And then onto Phase 3 and 4 (if there are 4) for whatever trade you have been chosen for. ROTP is the whole progam.



ROTP has nothing to do with phase trg. ROTP is for those officers enrolled that go to either Civ-U or RMC as students, they are educated on the Queens dime and as a result incure obligatory service. The same is true of UTP-NCM Officers. DEO,CFR, SRCP, and CEOTP Officers also do phase trg they do not go to school, some have degrees, some have a requirement to obtain one, and some just don't need them. But we all do phase.


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Aug 2007)

Sorry, I suppose I wasn't very clear. 19 years of speaking English and I still can't write well. What I meant to say is under ROTP you go to school during the year, and starting with the summer before your first year of university (usually) you will start your phase trg. Most if not all of it will be done between years of school.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Aug 2007)

seen, that was a little clearer. Funny I have a wee issue with prose from time to time.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Aug 2007)

Indeed thats where I sit now, OCdt making CPL IPC4


----------



## Rick Ruter (17 Aug 2007)

BMS,

Somehow my post ended up being only the little icon!!!   Maybe someone higher then me in CFRG is a moderator in this forum and decided to delete what I wrote???   What was supposed to be written on there was the ROTP selection is what you need to focus on in the next two years. We evaluate candidates based on Military Potential (MP) and Academic Potential (AP). The MP is pretty straight forward you need to show you have the potential to be an officer by knowing what the heck you're supposed to do in the CF. Study the occupations you want to choose from and ensure you have a clean militia record. The AP is determined by RMC and you may get picked for RMC, Civy U or not at all. That depends on your marks so keep them up. Get involved in sports, clubs and other activities to boost your resumé. This is a very competitive program.

If in doubt, I recommend you visit your CFRC and ask to talk to a Military Career Counsellor (MCC) because they are the ones doing the interview and know what you need to be a suitable candidate. Get your application in before Christmas 08 if you graduate HS in June 09 because we select for ROTP in the Spring. Once its in, even if you have not graduated, we submit your file and just update it with you final marks in the Summer.

Good luck and keep up the grades.


----------



## bms (17 Aug 2007)

Grades aren't an issue, I'm a mid-90's student(Actually got a couple of 100s on Finals this time around).

 I hope I am good for extra-cirricular activities as well. 

 Currently I have:
- Public Speaking
- Mathematics Competition
- Cadets(With an International Exchange(Scotland))
- Duke of Edinburgh(Going to have gold very soon)

 In the past:
- 17 Wrestling Medals, Regional and Provincial(14 gold, 2 silver, 1 bronze)
- Regional Basketball, Volleyball, and Softball medals
- Gold Drill Competition Medal

 Would I stand a good chance at acceptance? Or do I need to go into other things to stand a better chance at getting a spot?


----------



## Rick Ruter (17 Aug 2007)

Man I'd take you in right now if it wasn't for this HS diploma thing. You're doing very good with what you have now and BTW RMC has an outstanding basketball and volleyball program so you may want to check it out at rmc.ca/athletics.


----------



## bms (17 Aug 2007)

Thank you for all your help .


----------

